# AFCI trip when computer turns on



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

New home that is about 4 years old. Just moved into it. My Mac trips this AFCI breaker when i turn it on. Never happened in the older home. These AFCI are all in the bedrooms. If i plug the computer into the living room, it does not trip the swtich. I even replaced the AFCI and it does the same thing. Can i just replace it without a AFCI? The AFCI has 3 wires where the regular 20 breakers have one line going to it. I understand the white wire doesnt need to be installed..but what about the red and black if I switch it to a regular breaker?


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

It sounds like you have a wiring problem. I would not replace the AFCI with a regular breaker until you investigate the wiring further.

They do make 2 pole AFCIs but they are rare and I doubt your builder used one for a simple bedroom circuit. 

Posting pictures might be a good way to go, thanks.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

I just thought of something, this could be a neutral to ground fault. Those will trip an AFCI only when you put a load on the circuit, because then it sees the current sharing. Try plugging a different device into the same outlet and turn it on.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

The AFCI manufacturers want to know about these problems...

AFCI Unwanted Tripping Report...
http://www.afcisafety.org/report.html


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

Billy_Bob said:


> The AFCI manufacturers want to know about these problems...


I'll bet you $5 it's not an AFCI problem.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

I doubt its an afci problem.

Try different loads, like a space heater.

DO NOT replace the afci with a non afci, it violates the electrical code your house was wired under.

Maybe your psu is bad?

Red and black?

Please post pictures.


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

I did put other devices into the plug. Also I did move the computer around the room and plugged it into different soccets. Same thing. There are alot of people with Mac Pro computers that are having this problem.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

Try plugging it into a GFCI outlet and see if the outlet trips (like bathroom or kitchen).

It looks like Mac Pro power supplies might have ground fault problems.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe an isolation transformer would help clear things up?


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> Maybe an isolation transformer would help clear things up?


Only if he runs the PC ungrounded, not a good idea because all PC SMPSs I've seen do leak a few ma current to ground. 

It would need to be leaking 30ma+ to set off a regular AFCI though... That's dangerous levels.

I just looked and Mac Pros apparently can pull up to 12 amps too. 1000+ watts for a computer, heh. I doubt it's a straight load issue and would suspect ground current still, until proven otherwise.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Gigs said:


> Only if he runs the PC ungrounded, not a good idea because all PC SMPSs I've seen do leak a few ma current to ground.
> 
> It would need to be leaking 30ma+ to set off a regular AFCI though... That's dangerous levels.



Your right...he should try the gfci.

Maybe apple can actually fix this anytime soon.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Gigs said:


> Only if he runs the PC ungrounded, not a good idea because all PC SMPSs I've seen do leak a few ma current to ground.
> 
> It would need to be leaking 30ma+ to set off a regular AFCI though... That's dangerous levels.
> 
> I just looked and Mac Pros apparently can pull up to 12 amps too. 1000+ watts for a computer, heh. I doubt it's a straight load issue and would suspect ground current still, until proven otherwise.



My custom built pc pulls about 16 amperes...you need a 20 amp circuit.

I havn't seen many other psus like it. I think its an ultra brand. It also has a cable for people with 15 amp only, of course, it won't perform max. The cable has a circuit breaker built into it.


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

*Trippin the switch*

Since the AFCI switch only trips a couple times a week, do you think its the computer power supply on the mac or would it trip all the time if it was that part?

Its a seiemens switch. Can i just change that to a reqular switch?


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> My custom built pc pulls about 16 amperes...you need a 20 amp circuit.
> 
> I havn't seen many other psus like it. I think its an ultra brand. It also has a cable for people with 15 amp only, of course, it won't perform max. The cable has a circuit breaker built into it.


You computer doesn't actively use 16 amps; that's a max load capacity, try putting an ammeter on it; I'll bet its more like 5 or 6 amps (it will be a little higher if you are in game than out of game). A buddy of mine just built a massive gaming rig with that same Ultra power supply, the 1600 watt. When I metered his system it was only a couple amps, and he has dual GTX280's and dual water pumps for his cooling system, not to mention a few drives in the computer.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

theatretch85 said:


> You computer doesn't actively use 16 amps; that's a max load capacity, try putting an ammeter on it; I'll bet its more like 5 or 6 amps (it will be a little higher if you are in game than out of game). A buddy of mine just built a massive gaming rig with that same Ultra power supply, the 1600 watt. When I metered his system it was only a couple amps, and he has dual GTX280's and dual water pumps for his cooling system, not to mention a few drives in the computer.



I have two 9800 gx2s a few drives and a qx9650

I try crysis (game) and I don't pull that much. I am worried that I might as I am going to install a speaker system that may pull over 4 amps...

I don't like water cooling...kind of scary don't you think?


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

tonydiato said:


> Since the AFCI switch only trips a couple times a week, do you think its the computer power supply on the mac or would it trip all the time if it was that part?
> 
> Its a seiemens switch. Can i just change that to a reqular switch?


Do you have push in receptacles? (the wires are pushed into a hole instead of around the screw)

You can't swap the breaker out, it violates code and is a safety hazard.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> You can't swap the breaker out, it violates code and is a safety hazard.


It would violate code, but it's not really a safety hazard. 

Even Mike Holt says he's not going to upgrade his house, because it's perfectly safe without them, and he's pro-AFCI!


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Gigs said:


> It would violate code, but it's not really a safety hazard.
> 
> Even Mike Holt says he's not going to upgrade his house, because it's perfectly safe without them, and he's pro-AFCI!


We don't know whats going on yet-The afci is tripping for a reason. Could be bad wiring. Thats where the safety issue comes into hand.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> We don't know whats going on yet-The afci is tripping for a reason. Could be bad wiring. Thats where the safety issue comes into hand.


Yes it would be good to rule out other potential problems, but the large number of other people with the same problem on their Mac Pro does point toward high ground leakage current in the PSU.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Gigs said:


> Yes it would be good to rule out other potential problems, but the large number of other people with the same problem on their Mac Pro does point toward high ground leakage current in the PSU.



Im thinking they used bad caps?


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

The siemens part has 2 wires and a white wire. They push in. The other non AFCI just have 1 wire. I am bringing the computer in for a brand new power supply (350.00) OUCH. Hope that takes care of it. IF not, if put in a AFGI plug outlet, will that trip before the AFCI trips? I hate to keep running downstairs to flip the AFCI switch.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

tonydiato said:


> The siemens part has 2 wires and a white wire. They push in. The other non AFCI just have 1 wire. I am bringing the computer in for a brand new power supply (350.00) OUCH. Hope that takes care of it. IF not, if put in a AFGI plug outlet, will that trip before the AFCI trips? I hate to keep running downstairs to flip the AFCI switch.


Make them pay for it, if the old one has high ground current it is defective, and a potential safety hazard. If you plug it into a GFCI then it should trip every time.

GFCI is not the same as AFCI. There is no such thing as an AFCI outlet that I'm aware of.


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

*Low Ground current AFCI?*

Do they make another Seimens AFCI that has a low ground current so it doesn't trip everytime? Or another brand that would fit in the Cirucit box?


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you test the computer on a GFCI outlet yet? We really need confirmation that it's ground current.

There are AFCI/GFI breakers and AFCI/GFCI breakers. The latter is more sensitive to ground current.


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

*GFCI test*



Gigs said:


> Did you test the computer on a GFCI outlet yet? We really need confirmation that it's ground current.
> 
> There are AFCI/GFI breakers and AFCI/GFCI breakers. The latter is more sensitive to ground current.


I did test it just now on a GFCI. Worked fine. First time i powered it up, the light in the bathroom dimmed. After that i turned it on and off..and it worked fine. BUT, then i brought it back into the bedroom and did it on and off again. It did not trip the AFCI switch. It does it occationally. SO, if it does it occationally is it the computer or is it the switch?


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

> I did test it just now on a GFCI. Worked fine. First time i powered it up, the light in the bathroom dimmed. After that i turned it on and off..and it worked fine.


That means I was wrong and it's not excessive ground current. It's probably not an intermittent ground fault in your outlet, or it would happen while the computer was running too, not just when you first turn it on.

It could be the massive inrush when the capacitors first charge. It would have to last for 3 or 4 cycles cycles and pull around 50 amps to trip the AFCI though. Hmm...

I don't think replacing the power supply will help you.

If it were me, I'd put a regular breaker in my panel at this point, or relocate the computer to a different room that doesn't have an AFCI. Replacing the breaker with a standard breaker will violate code so no electrician will touch it. Replacing a breaker means working around electrically energized parts, even if you turn the main breaker off. If you don't feel comfortable doing the job then don't do it. And make sure to complain to Apple and the AFCI manufacturer (using that form that someone posted earlier) so they can sort out what's causing this.

I guess I owe Billy_Bob $5.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Gigs said:


> I guess I owe Billy_Bob $5.


No, I don't gamble and never agreed!

Anyway there are a couple of other things which might be interesting to try if you want.

One theory is that "arcing" of a switch or the sparking of the brushes in a motor (Or whatever) will cause this unwanted tripping of an AFCI. 

So it has been suggested that a surge suppressor might keep the AFCI from seeing the arcing or some of this.

Also suggested that an isolation transformer might do the trick ($$).

I have not read if these work or not, so might want to borrow one first and give it a try.

Keep in mind that this may also defeat the intended purpose of the AFCI.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Seems like the AFCI is seeing the switching power supply as an arcing fault. I believe that AFCIs are junk and are as useless as tits on a boar. But I don't want to encourage anyone to violate the code in effect in their area, but wink wink nudge nudge... I know what I would do.


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> Seems like the AFCI is seeing the switching power supply as an arcing fault. I believe that AFCIs are junk and are as useless as tits on a boar. But I don't want to encourage anyone to violate the code in effect in their area, but wink wink nudge nudge... I know what I would do.


The really seam to be useless. I survived 46 years in homes without an AFCI. Do they make a 2 wire switch? that will fit in the Siemens box?


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

*GFCI Plug?*

Can i put a GFCI plug in the bedroom? I have my computer plugged into the bathroom via an extention cord and it has not tripped at all. Will this solve the problem, or will this still trip the AFCI?


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

tonydiato said:


> Can i put a GFCI plug in the bedroom? I have my computer plugged into the bathroom via an extention cord and it has not tripped at all. Will this solve the problem, or will this still trip the AFCI?


Well this confirms there's no significant ground fault current, and it really is an arc-fault false alarm from the heavy load when the caps charge.

A GFCI outlet in your bedroom would not satisfy the AFCI code requirements for your bedroom outlets. You are free to install a GFCI in your bedroom, but it does not provide the same type of protection an AFCI provides, and it will not stop the AFCI from tripping. 

You could replace the AFCI with a regular breaker and violate the code. Just keep the AFCI and reinstall it if you ever go to sell the house. If your house burns down it's not my fault. All I can say is that millions of houses out there do just fine without AFCI breakers.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you have an APC (UPS) Unit? You know, one of them new-fangled boxes that keeps your computer going when the power fails? :huh:

I'd try using one of those, which could effectively limit the inrush current upon startup, as well as clean up surges/sags/spikes in your power supply.

This may solve your intermittent nuisance tripping problems as well ... :whistling2:


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> Do you have an APC (UPS) Unit? You know, one of them new-fangled boxes that keeps your computer going when the power fails? :huh:
> 
> I'd try using one of those, which could effectively limit the inrush current upon startup, as well as clean up surges/sags/spikes in your power supply.
> 
> This may solve your intermittent nuisance tripping problems as well ... :whistling2:


That back up power supply would prevent it from flipping the switch?


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

Most likely not. Modern home UPS systems pass through utility power mostly untouched* unless the voltage goes above or below the thresholds. As I doubt your inrush is dropping the voltage enough to trigger the UPS, it probably wouldn't help.


*Except for a low-pass filter for noise

That said, a UPS isn't a bad investment. Just make sure to get one that's at least 2000 volt-amps for a system as big as yours.


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

*GFCI Plug?*

No one really told me if i can put a GFCI plug in the bedroom. Is it easy to put this in (2 wires like a regular outlet). Would this trip before the AFCI would trip.

Thanks


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

tonydiato said:


> No one really told me if i can put a GFCI plug in the bedroom.


You can.



> Is it easy to put this in (2 wires like a regular outlet).


It's not much more difficult than a regular outlet. You need to decide if you want to protect downstream outlets or not.



> Would this trip before the AFCI would trip.


No, because your problem isn't ground fault currents.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Billy_Bob said:


> No, I don't gamble and never agreed!
> 
> Anyway there are a couple of other things which might be interesting to try if you want.
> 
> ...


Seconds before I read your post, I thought of a surge supressor. I think you're right about this. You are going to protect from surges coming in on the line, but also from surges/noise getting out from the protected device. It works both ways. Besides, every computer should have a good surge protector. It's a good insurance policy!


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> Do you have an APC (UPS) Unit? You know, one of them new-fangled boxes that keeps your computer going when the power fails? :huh:
> 
> I'd try using one of those, which could effectively limit the inrush current upon startup, as well as clean up surges/sags/spikes in your power supply.
> 
> This may solve your intermittent nuisance tripping problems as well ... :whistling2:


Great thought. Even better than just a surge protector!


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Gigs said:


> Most likely not. Modern home UPS systems pass through utility power mostly untouched* unless the voltage goes above or below the thresholds. As I doubt your inrush is dropping the voltage enough to trigger the UPS, it probably wouldn't help.
> 
> 
> *Except for a low-pass filter for noise
> ...


You can buy UPS systems that don't pass through current. They actually re-generate 60HZ sine wave. These are very, very expensive. For a system that requires 2,000KVA, you might pay upwards of $1,000US!
In any case, even a standard type UPS will protect very well against surges and noise, so it would perform at least as well as the surge protector in possibly eliminating stray noise that may be causing your problem.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

There is one way, but a very expensive and not very practical one which you could use to save yourself the time of going downstairs to reset the breaker, while probably still meeting code.

Run a 40A or 50A feeder up from a regular breaker in your main panel to the second floor (or wherever your computer is located), and re-wire your bedroom circuit to that new panel. Install the AFCI breakers in the sub-panel.
Now, you really need to have a licensed electrician to do this kind of work, and at least it must be inspected before use.

You're grinning painfully, and maybe laughing. This wasn't intended as a real solution, just something that would physically and electrically work.

The real solution is not to change anything in the wiring of your home. It is to change the problem in the computer.
Apple should be forced to come up with a fix, considering that many users are having this problem.
Have you tried contacting Apple?


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

KE2KB said:


> For a system that requires 2,000KVA, .


Computers don't require a small power plant... yet.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

If I had a 2000kva ups...wait...2000?


----------



## SplitHorizon (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone have an update?

Okay, so I have moved in to a new house and tried to setup my PC in my den. The outlets are connected to an AFCI breaker on the main circuit board in the basement. The breaker is 15A - everytime I turn on my computer it trips the AFCI breaker, even if I plug only the computer in with nothing else and no accessories. I normally have the computer plugged in to a surge bar.

I tried plugging the computer in to another outlet (i.e. the bathroom GFCI) and it boots up fine. I have other devices, such as the modem, phone, router, monitors, etc. plugged in to a power bar connected to the den outlet. None of these devices are tripping the AFCI.

After searching on Google as to what the cause it, it seems like AFCI breakers don't get along with computers much. This is also how I found this forum. 

But so far, nothing helped.

I might be able to try changing the AFCI to a regular breaker, but I believe the bedroom outlets are connected to the two AFCI breakers too. But -changing to regular breakers would violate the building code. I currently have a Siemens AFCI with a blue test button.

I have a Enermax Liberty 500W power supply in my PC, it has Active PFC, but it still trips the breaker. I might try getting a new power supply for my PC, but not sure if it'll solve the problem.

Needless to say, this is annoying. :furious: Anyone have suggestions, especially those that are electricians? Maybe trying a different brand or newer AFCI breakers? Maybe try a 20A breaker? House is built 2004-2005, so it probably has one of the earlier versions of these AFCI breakers. 

Thanks.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Well so much for the surge protector idea...

Still left on the list to try is a UPS or a "1:1" isolation transformer. I don't know if these will work or not...


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Dont replace the breaker to a 20 unless all of the wiring is awg 12.

Try an isolation transformer.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Like I said, I know what I would do...

But your best bet is to call the local inspector and explain the situation to him and see if he would be OK with you replacing the AFCI with a standard breaker. This would be the only code compliant way around the problem without buying expensive equipment. Ask for a variance. A Siemens breaker costs treefidy.


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

I started this posting and no real answer. I have it plugged into the bathroom GFCI. If the bedroom is a office can you really break the code since its not a bedroom by changing the breaker? Then put the breaker back in once it is a bedroom.

Can someone help me walk through the steps of changeing the Siemens 2 wire breaker to a 1 wire breaker? It has to be easy. I already took the breaker out and put it back in.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

tonydiato said:


> I started this posting and no real answer. I have it plugged into the bathroom GFCI. If the bedroom is a office can you really break the code since its not a bedroom by changing the breaker? Then put the breaker back in once it is a bedroom.
> 
> Can someone help me walk through the steps of changeing the Siemens 2 wire breaker to a 1 wire breaker? It has to be easy. I already took the breaker out and put it back in.



2 wire? you mean double pole? correct? there's a red and black wire, right? If so, you need a double pole breaker. As always, shut the breaker off when putting in, and removing breakers.

I would check with a local inspector if its ok to remove the breaker.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> 2 wire? you mean double pole? correct? there's a red and black wire, right? If so, you need a double pole breaker. As always, shut the breaker off when putting in, and removing breakers.
> 
> I would check with a local inspector if its ok to remove the breaker.


No, he's referring to the hot and neutral both on the AFCI breaker. Tony, if you do change the breaker, the white wire will need to go on the neutral bar with the other white wires and the black wire will be the only one on the breaker.

And yes, you can be violating the code, if your area has adopted the use of AFCIs for all non-GFCI 120 V circuits. Do so at your own risk.


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> No, he's referring to the hot and neutral both on the AFCI breaker. Tony, if you do change the breaker, the white wire will need to go on the neutral bar with the other white wires and the black wire will be the only one on the breaker.
> 
> And yes, you can be violating the code, if your area has adopted the use of AFCIs for all non-GFCI 120 V circuits. Do so at your own risk.


The white wire is connected to the siemens Braker. Then there are 2 wires (red and black). The other breakers have have one wire going into them. Every other breaker swtiches the color (example one breaker has red wire, the next one black, the next one red, the next one black). SO, if i remove the AFCI the white wire goes with the breaker. SO, one of the black and red wires needs to connect to something other then the breaker? If that is the case if the color of the wire going into the next breaker is RED. would this one be BLACK going into the new Breaker? Then what do i do with the Red wire? Make Sense?


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

tonydiato said:


> The white wire is connected to the siemens Braker. Then there are 2 wires (red and black). The other breakers have have one wire going into them. Every other breaker swtiches the color (example one breaker has red wire, the next one black, the next one red, the next one black).


The chance of you having a double pole AFCI is nearly zero.

If your entire house is multi-wire branch circuits, that's kind of scary.

Post pictures.


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

*Photos Enclosed*



Gigs said:


> The chance of you having a double pole AFCI is nearly zero.
> 
> If your entire house is multi-wire branch circuits, that's kind of scary.
> 
> Post pictures.


Here are the two pictures. One is the Board. The other is the AFCI switch. It does have 2 white wires and a black.

If i replace this with a regular Siemens switch. Where do i connect the White wire? Does it screw in to one of the screws to the side where all the other white wires are? To the Left of the switch? I assume the black just goes into the the new switch.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

OK. This is better, thanks. Yes you don't need to touch any wires other than the one going into the breaker you are changing. You would turn the big breaker at the top off. Make sure you have a battery powered light to work by.

Then you would turn off the AFCI breaker you are replacing. Then disconnect the curly pigtail from the neutral bar... watch out if the wires are doubled-up... you don't want to leave any loose wires there. Disconnect the white and black from the AFCI breaker. Put the white wire where the pigtail was and tighten it down. Pull the old breaker out and save it for when you sell the house. :whistling2: Put the black wire into the new breaker, tighten the screw. Snap the new breaker into place. Turn on the new breaker and then the big main breaker.


----------



## tonydiato (Dec 4, 2008)

*VICTORY IS MINE-----Stewy (family guy)*



Gigs said:


> OK. This is better, thanks. Yes you don't need to touch any wires other than the one going into the breaker you are changing. You would turn the big breaker at the top off. Make sure you have a battery powered light to work by.
> 
> Then you would turn off the AFCI breaker you are replacing. Then disconnect the curly pigtail from the neutral bar... watch out if the wires are doubled-up... you don't want to leave any loose wires there. Disconnect the white and black from the AFCI breaker. Put the white wire where the pigtail was and tighten it down. Pull the old breaker out and save it for when you sell the house. :whistling2: Put the black wire into the new breaker, tighten the screw. Snap the new breaker into place. Turn on the new breaker and then the big main breaker.


Thanks. I will try this.


----------



## SplitHorizon (Dec 15, 2008)

*Solution ... for me anyway!*

Hi folks, just an update to my earlier post about my computer tripping the AFCI. I went and changed my computer's power supply to a newer model that also has Active PFC and it has the 80Plus safety standard. I can now boot up my computer without tripping the AFCI. Guess the AFCI was either detecting something was wrong with my old PSU or that it was false sensing.

I'm now using an OCZ GameXStream 600W PSU. 

Not sure if this'll help the OP, as he's using a Mac, but maybe get Apple to replace the PSU and see if it helps too?


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

SplitHorizon said:


> Hi folks, just an update to my earlier post about my computer tripping the AFCI. I went and changed my computer's power supply to a newer model that also has Active PFC and it has the 80Plus safety standard. I can now boot up my computer without tripping the AFCI. Guess the AFCI was either detecting something was wrong with my old PSU or that it was false sensing.
> 
> I'm now using an OCZ GameXStream 600W PSU.
> 
> Not sure if this'll help the OP, as he's using a Mac, but maybe get Apple to replace the PSU and see if it helps too?


Good, you've fixed the problem. I guess its from poorly constructed psus.


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

SplitHorizon said:


> Hi folks, just an update to my earlier post about my computer tripping the AFCI. I went and changed my computer's power supply to a newer model that also has Active PFC and it has the 80Plus safety standard. I can now boot up my computer without tripping the AFCI. Guess the AFCI was either detecting something was wrong with my old PSU or that it was false sensing.
> 
> I'm now using an OCZ GameXStream 600W PSU.
> 
> Not sure if this'll help the OP, as he's using a Mac, but maybe get Apple to replace the PSU and see if it helps too?


Good choice on the power supply, OCZ is all I buy for my desktop computers; haven't had any issues yet. Though im lucky enough that there are no AFCI circuits in this house.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

theatretch85 said:


> Good choice on the power supply, OCZ is all I buy for my desktop computers; haven't had any issues yet. Though im lucky enough that there are no AFCI circuits in this house.



I like Ultra, I like their modular design, so you plug in the cables you need, no soldered on cables blocking airflow. I have the 1600 watt, 20 amp version.


----------



## ocwl (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm like SplitHorizon - I found this thread through a Google search, because I'm having the same problem.  It started when I upgraded my video card, and had to upgrade my power supply at the same time because of the video card.

I have a Back-Up XS 800 UPS from APC too, but it didn't help. Another forum I saw (click here to go there) noted that most moderately priced UPS's pass AC power directly through to the computer except when the AC main power fails. So they don't filter anything, and as my case shows, it doesn't help. Only an online or true UPS that always conditions the power going to the PC would work, but they are hundreds of dollars. :blink:

So I'm going to change out the power supply, since for me, that's easier. I'm going to look for one with Active Power Factor Correction (PFC), and perhaps this 80Plus safety standard too.


----------



## rolfcm106 (Sep 13, 2010)

rgsgww said:


> I doubt its an afci problem.
> 
> Try different loads, like a space heater.
> 
> ...


Most likely not the case, I have this exact same problem in my new apartement. My computer would trip the breaker when I turn it on. Swapped the power supply with a new one, still have the same problem. A quick fix is I bought a Battery Back up Uninteruptable Power Supply to replace the surge protector it was connected to, that was then plugged into the tripping outlet.
Doing exactly this, I plugged it into an outlet that it didnt trip. Plugged the computer into the Battery Back up UPS, let it charge over night. Turned the computer on and unplugged the UPS (beeping from UPS began to signal power has been cut / has gone out) then plugged it into the outlet that the computer was tripping. Turns on just fine now. The reason I did that was I think the particular motherboard I have starts up different or something when it has been unplugged vs when it is off but has been plugged in since it was powered off. i.e., a solid blue LED light will light up on the power LED (with the HDD LED not on or flashing) if you plug it in and have not powered it up. But once you power it on and turn it off. It will have no LED light at all while off. This is a custom built computer, and some premanufactured ones will power on by themselves when you plug them in even if you dont press the power button. I am referring to desktops only by the way. Not sure why this happens but I have come across it with system I have seen in for repair at work.

Hope my temporarely solution helps you out too.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

You responded to a thread the is two years old.


----------



## rolfcm106 (Sep 13, 2010)

tonydiato said:


> Here are the two pictures. One is the Board. The other is the AFCI switch. It does have 2 white wires and a black.
> 
> If i replace this with a regular Siemens switch. Where do i connect the White wire? Does it screw in to one of the screws to the side where all the other white wires are? To the Left of the switch? I assume the black just goes into the the new switch.


 
Your Breakers with the teal (greenish blue) square look identical to the ones that trip in my apartment. The living and bedrooms all have those breakers that I am describing. Are those the ones that trip for you?


----------

